# Alcohol whilst stimming



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi all
Due to start stimming when my period arrives in the next few days on short protocol Gonal F
Just wondering am I allowed to drink alcohol during this time as meant to be at a family party next weekend so wanted to relax and enjoy myself and not have people questioning me why I'm not drinking
I don't usually drink alcohol, once in a blue moon

Unfortunately my period is irregular and it all didn't plan out dates wise

Cheers x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

From what I have heard its a big no no, most quit months before, a few do drink during down reg but have stopped for stims, I think the way you have to look at it is will you kick yourself if it fails and wish you hadn't drank? If the answers yes don't do it 

That said many people do have the odd one and are fine 

I haven't drank for years and most people don't even notice you not drinking, if you feel awkward say you are on antibiotics 

L x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey

I asked one of my consultants on my 1st cycle of treatment. She said 1 or 2 glasses of wine will not hurt but wouldnt advise getting trollied.

X


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

I would avoid for the whole period of stimming - the whole ivf cycle and beyond including 3 months before. I just isn't worth it as you will never know whether it affected your chances if you fail. I gave up for the whole time I was doing treatment.

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2009/oct/20/alcohol-hinders-baby-ivf

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21173655

It's is really bad for endo and it's definitely not good for sperm either!!

Dx

/links


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was never advised not to drink by any of my clinics and I had a couple of glasses of wine weekly right up until ET and both my cycles resulted in pregnancies.  Both clinics said that everything in moderation is fine.

I would enjoy a glass or two of wine and hopefully that will be the last for at least 9 months😀

Good luck
X


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Neither of my clinics advised no drinking either before ET, and out of my 4 cycles (1 IVF, 3 FET's) I've had 1 BFN, 1 chemical and 2 pregnancies. As the previous poster stated, I wouldn't worry about a couple anytime before your ET


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm starting stimming tomorrow. Having a few glasses of wine to celebrate getting this far and hoping for it to be the last few for many months ahead!!!


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

I also had a family party during stimming, I had a few drinks but got drunk so quickly for the amount I had.  The next day I had the worst hangover I've ever had in my life, to the point where I came home from work at lunch time as I was being horrendously sick. 

I would suggest just having a few and maybe drink a soft drink inbetween each one. 

During the whole of stimming and the 2ww I ate and drank as I normally would, I had a family wedding during the 2ww followed by a family holiday, I had a couple of drinks a night, but never more than 2. The nurses told me to go and enjoy my holiday and do exactly what I would normally do on holiday as nothing I did would influence the outcome. 

I did take it easy though ( especially on the alcohol)  but I really chilled out  and when I got to otd it was positive   

Good luck for it all,


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've done 3 long protocol ICSI cycles and stopped drinking alcohol before the first DR injection.  Basically I didn't want any what if's if my OTD result was negative but everyone is different and many do have a few drinks and go on to have healthy pregnancies.  It's up to you and what you're comfortable with and whether it would do your head in if you got a BFN xxx


----------

